
Show HN: Inventr – My new startup - eljayuu
Landing page is &gt; http:&#x2F;&#x2F;inventr.org<p>Submitted in Ask HN first, someone mentioned I should also post here.<p>Hoping that over time the Inventr boards ask more complex questions especially around problem solving and better giveaways.<p>Each Inventr has their own publicly available profile which shows their Inventr status, each brand has their own Inventr page (click on a board to get there).<p>Sharing is built into the platform with the option to share an idea once submitted for as many upvotes as possible.<p>Business model likely to be subscription based version for the enterprise to drive change, problem solving and innovation.<p>We were featured on product hunt in mid December. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;tech&#x2F;inventr
======
thomasdd
This is something that deserves the name "Startup". Someting new, fresh and
inovative that can server the common good. Where ideas and new views can be
implemented and shared! Worth to look at and Worth the time you spend on the
site and with the service! Something with potencial. Great! Thumb up and good
luck!

~~~
eljayuu
Thanks man, took ages to build!

------
brudgers
Clickable: [http://inventr.org](http://inventr.org)

